# Albums/Songs that require maximum volume...



## CaptEditor (Nov 25, 2011)

Like the title says...

Whenever I listen to Chimaira's self titled album I just can't help but turn it up until my ears are bleeding. It just needs that kind of impact! :laugh:

Here's the title song. It sets up the album nicely.

http://youtu.be/Y6rvJEY1tBY

edit: link/video


-Kevin


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Well....I just listened to it. I sure hope I don't punch my wife in the face when she gets home from work here in a few, lol.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

unusual SQ there


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

What SQ? That's just an all out aural assault. I like the aggression, but hate when the singer sounds like he's vomiting all over the mic.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I tend to listen to just about everything at WOT (wide open throttle).  Tool and Deftones are very difficult for me not to crank. That Chimaira song reminded me a bit of the opening two songs on "For We Are Many" by All That Remains:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YtI4gh0Wnc

Not my typical style either, but I've let those first two songs rip loose a time or three.


----------



## CaptEditor (Nov 25, 2011)

Haha well I never said anything about SQ! I'll have to listen to that All That Remains album when I get a break. (last midterm today)

rockytophigh: lol!

Seriously, though, I'm sure you guys have some favs that you just can't help but turn up!


----------

